# Cheap MP3 players?????



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone found any cheap mp3 players for sale this year????
I would like to hack one for a prop....also if anyone has a good site for hacking the mp3 that would be great also.....


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a $10 1 gig mp3 player at Target right now


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone figured out how to mod the MP3 players that have some very thin foil over the controls to act as the buttons. I can't see how to easily mod these?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Ebay. $5.95 1 gig, free shipping. Bought 10 of 'em last year.

As far as hacking, Record a loop of your sound track and have a cheapo pair of computer speakers with the power cord plugged into a PIR security light or X10 remote. All of which can be done for under $10. 

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I just bidded on an 8 gig (looks like an iPod but off-brand) for $0.99 and free shipping.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

RandalB said:


> Ebay. $5.95 1 gig, free shipping. Bought 10 of 'em last year.
> 
> As far as hacking, Record a loop of your sound track and have a cheapo pair of computer speakers with the power cord plugged into a PIR security light or X10 remote. All of which can be done for under $10.
> 
> ...


I am a complete Luddite, so here's a very basic question. 1) how do you record a loop, and 2) how do you get it to play continuously (or do you have to go hit "play" every now and then)


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

You just turn on repeat. It constantly plays the sound just the speakers turn on and off. Thats why I am looking at the cheap ipod wanna-be's on ebay cause you can set those to repeat and they are small so you don't have to worry about trying to hide them.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RandalB said:


> Ebay. $5.95 1 gig, free shipping. Bought 10 of 'em last year.
> 
> As far as hacking, Record a loop of your sound track and have a cheapo pair of computer speakers with the power cord plugged into a PIR security light or X10 remote. All of which can be done for under $10.
> 
> ...


Any recommendations on inexpensive speakers to use with an MP3 player?


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

IMO, just any type of computer speakers. You really don't need nice ones just something that will work. Try local garage sales or estate sales (I think estate sales are better cause it is usually people that have passed on and they just want to get rid of the stuff, not crap that the people don't want and want to get as much money as they can like a garage sale). I have found a lot of computer speakers at estate sales for 5 dollars. Usually you can talk them down and most of them will be half off on Saturdays. I got a bunch listed out that I am going to this weekend to look for speakers. You can find them in your local newspaper the same place the garage sales are listed. And this way you don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Any recommendations on inexpensive speakers to use with an MP3 player?


 Big Lots had a few sets last week for less then 10 bucks...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

fritz42_male said:


> Has anyone figured out how to mod the MP3 players that have some very thin foil over the controls to act as the buttons. I can't see how to easily mod these?


That sounds interesting. I'll bet the foil is one side of the Start (or whatever function) circuit. When pressed, it contacts another conductor. If you know where the foil is connected to the trace on the PCB, you could probably just solder leads to the foil trace and it's mating contact (under the foil) and use a relay or momentary switch to trigger playback.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You should see the inside of these things - VERY tight. I'll dismantle one and upload some pics.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

As far as the recording MP3's goes, I used my computer with a Mic and the Sound recorder program for windows. Saved as MP3 and transferred to the player. Repeat track mode should be available on most players. Download Audacity for windows and you'll be able to loop MP3 tracks and modify them as well. It's a freeware from what I remember and Garage of Evil has tutorials on his Site I believe. 

Cheap Computer speakers? Check the various supply and surplus houses, I think mine came from extremegeek.com and were $7.49 a Set (Always buy a bunch when you find cheap deals....) I bought 10 sets.. LOL. Make sure they are POWERED speakers otherwise you'll kill your MP3 players batteries quickly at high volume. 


HTH,
RandalB


----------

